# Who Do You Want To Win - Bama or Clemson?



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2017)

Not who will win- who do you WANT to win?

I want Clemson to win. Not jelly of Bama, I've just never liked Bama. Being a Dawg, I have good reasons NOT to like Bama.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2017)

No don't care option so I didn't vote


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2017)

Cant vote because I don't WANT either of them to win. But bama will win the game.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2017)

Just want it to be a good game....a fight to the end,really don't care who wins


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm so sick of Bama, I not only hope they lose but look bad doing it


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> No don't care option so I didn't vote





brownceluse said:


> Cant vote because I don't WANT either of them to win. But bama will win the game.



Aw come on, dudes! Pick one and set your soul free! Don't be skurd you're going to hurt some feelings around here. Surely you prefer one over the other, right? VOTE! 

And for the record, I'm not a fan of either team because they both recruit the state of Georgia heavily. But I would rather see Clemson win. Plus, Bama has had a great run and needs to be brought back down to earth!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 1, 2017)

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2017)

Bama will win. Clemson will make a game of it though.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Aw come on, dudes! Pick one and set your soul free! Don't be skurd you're going to hurt some feelings around here. Surely you prefer one over the other, right? VOTE!
> 
> And for the record, I'm not a fan of either team because they both recruit the state of Georgia heavily. But I would rather see Clemson win. Plus, Bama has had a great run and needs to be brought back down to earth!



I dont worry about hurting feelings but I will say this,I think Clemson has a really good shot this year,they have a great defense and QB also.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2017)

Got to go with Clemson.


Something about those Bama thugs not shaking hands makes you want to see then lose


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 1, 2017)

ACC always! Go Tigers!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2017)

RDT. However i do like Clem's Ga boys like Watson, Hyatt, the big RB #9, ect..


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2017)

Year of the Tiger boys.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Just want it to be a good game....a fight to the end,really don't care who wins



Same here.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 2, 2017)

Alabama-  Roll Tide !!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 2, 2017)

Pulling for Alabama, but would be happy for Dabo if Clemson pulls it out.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 2, 2017)

Clemson for sure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2017)

Jody Hawk said:


> ACC always! Go Tigers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2017)

Clemson getting a little more love than I expected.

Should be an exciting game.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 2, 2017)

Bama...Quack already too upity


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd like to see Bama do to Clemson what the Tigers just done to Ohio St. Pulling hard for Bama but think Clemson will win it.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 2, 2017)

Klemp Son


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Got to go with Clemson.
> 
> 
> Something about those Bama thugs not shaking hands makes you want to see then lose



really?...they shook hands prior to the toss, cameras missed it


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 3, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> I dont worry about hurting feelings but I will say this,I think Clemson has a really good shot this year,they have a great defense and QB also.



And there it is folks.  Bama in a landslide.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2017)

Never will I WANT Bama to win.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 3, 2017)

What about the third option?


Bane.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 3, 2017)

I expected to see a lot of the "I'm going with the SEC" crap. Sick of Bama. If they lose,  it'll be a bunch of,  we'll Sark wasn't ready.  It's Kiffins fault. I really don't want either to win for many reasons. Recruiting,  Bama staying strong.  Acc claiming they are mighty. Etc, but I can't stand Bama. So if I had to pick one,  it's Clemson. Just for pure enjoyment of Bama losing 1


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 4, 2017)

Just can't find it in my heart to vote for an ACC team, when the SEC is in the mix.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2017)

Met Dabo at a conference a few years back and listened to his speech on team and how he gets those kids to buy into his way of coaching.  Truly an amazing guy...so...because of that, I'm pulling for Clemson....well...that and I hate Bama and every other bandwagon fan.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2017)

Its funny both teams are in the south.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Never will I WANT Bama to win.


We all know that Penn State should have played the Tigers


----------



## NugeForPres (Jan 4, 2017)

Easy.  Clemson.  Sick of Alabama.


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm all in bama. Need another NC year for the back glass of the 85 chevy pickup. I'll be glad to scrape that yeti sticker off. I will never cover up the 3 with the angel wings around it though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

So many haters in here. 

Bama of course. Heck they even had to offer up a crew of Bama personnel to coach Clemson just to have a contender in the NC. 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2017)

love the Haters...
I remember a few short years ago many here scoffed at Dabo being a head coach...lots of experts here.
If BAMA should lose, it will be to the better team that night.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2017)

riprap said:


> I'm all in bama. Need another NC year for the back glass of the 85 chevy pickup. I'll be glad to scrape that yeti sticker off. I will never cover up the 3 with the angel wings around it though.



Hmmmm. Where's your vote at?


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Hmmmm. Where's your vote at?



Sorry, I missed that part. Bama by 38. I wish I could go to the game. The falcons lost by a 2 point conversion ran back for a score when I went to their game. I know I can make it happen.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2017)

riprap said:


> Sorry, I missed that part. Bama by 38. I wish I could go to the game. The falcons lost by a 2 point conversion ran back for a score when I went to their game. I know I can make it happen.



What!!!!!???? You WANT Bama to win? Shocking! I thought you disliked Bama.

Wait a minute! Someone has hacked rip's account!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> Just can't find it in my heart to vote for an ACC team, when the SEC is in the mix.



I didn't know this was an all conference all star game.  I was under them impression that it was just Bama and Clemson.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> love the Haters...
> I remember a few short years ago many here scoffed at Dabo being a head coach...lots of experts here.
> If BAMA should lose, it will be to the better team that night.



Dabo is a "get the players fired up to play" great coach.  I still think the x's and o's are left to the coordinators.  It works, though.


----------



## GA native (Jan 5, 2017)

Not a bandwagon kind of guy, I'm a bulldawg through and through. 

But I am picking Bama, because we are watching history in the making. In 30 years we will be talking about Nick Saban, the same way the last generation talked about the Bear.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Same here.



C'mon, dooood! If you can jump out of a perfectly working plane...in tha nude, you can vote for a stoopid football game! And if it makes it easier for you, you can cast your vote in tha nude! Whataya say?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> C'mon, dooood! If you can jump out of a perfectly working plane...in tha nude, you can vote for a stoopid football game! And if it makes it easier for you, you can cast your vote in tha nude! Whataya say?



no pix please.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So many haters in here.
> 
> Bama of course. Heck they even had to offer up a crew of Bama personnel to coach Clemson just to have a contender in the NC.
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



Oh Lord.  Here it goes, people.  

If Clemson wins......................Bama claims another title.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 6, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> no pix please.



At his age, now.  He'd look like a skinned flying squirrel flying through the air.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Bama...Quack already too upity






Whaaaaaaaaa ???  Ain't nuttin "uppity" 'bout me !!!



I hope Clemson beats the brakes off bammer, but I wouldn't bet a plugged nickel on this game . . .


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2017)

Bama wins this game in a bloodbath! Mark it down!


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 6, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Bama wins this game in a bloodbath! Mark it down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Oh Lord.  Here it goes, people.
> 
> If Clemson wins......................Bama claims another title.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 6, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> I didn't know this was an all conference all star game.  I was under them impression that it was just Bama and Clemson.



It's not, but I'm all Georgia, followed by the SEC. Feel free to think as you please.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 7, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Got to go with Clemson.
> 
> 
> Something about those Bama thugs not shaking hands makes you want to see then lose



Did you watch the game? Evidently not because you would have seen them all shake hands before the coin toss. 

Feel better? No? I didn't think so. 

Roll Tide Roll!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2017)

Jay Hughes said:


> Did you watch the game? Evidently not because you would have seen them all shake hands before the coin toss.
> 
> Feel better? No? I didn't think so.
> 
> Roll Tide Roll!!!!!



I did catch the part where they flipped the coin, refs said shake hands, UW players held out their hands as Bama walked off.


Sad day when those UW liberals show more class than your boys did.


----------



## scooty006 (Jan 8, 2017)

With Bama dinged up with injuries to key defensive players Eddie Jackson & Shaun Dion Hamilton, new OC, true Frosh QB that's played well but shown some inexperience, plus Clemson having 2 stud receivers that didn't play in the NC game last year I think Clem pulls out a close game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I did catch the part where they flipped the coin, refs said shake hands, UW players held out their hands as Bama walked off.
> 
> 
> Sad day when those UW liberals show more class than your boys did.



They shook hands before the toss, what part of that did you miss? 

Bama by 13 over Clemson

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 8, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I did catch the part where they flipped the coin, refs said shake hands, UW players held out their hands as Bama walked off.
> 
> 
> Sad day when those UW liberals show more class than your boys did.



Spin it any way you like! Whatever makes you feel better. 

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 8, 2017)

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Never will I WANT Bama to win.



But wouldn't it make little hitlers' performance against Clemson seem better if Clemson won.....?


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I did catch the part where they flipped the coin, refs said shake hands, UW players held out their hands as Bama walked off.
> 
> 
> Sad day when those UW liberals show more class than your boys did.



Maybe it was the Washington players that didn't want to shake because they knew the Bama players had been picking their nose....


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2017)

This will go down as the 'Digger' Bowl....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2017)

Alabama did shake hands BEFORE the coin toss, just not afterwards. And yes, I believe they should have afterwards, too. No big deal, though, they hugged and kissed Washington on the helmet after the smack down they gave them. 

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2016/12/31/14136138/alabama-washington-handshake-peach-bowl


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay Hughes said:


> Spin it any way you like! Whatever makes you feel better.
> 
> Roll Tide Roll!



hes just a jealous hater jay. just like most of the fsu crowd on here, alpha chief excluded. still, they are not as bad as the cursed dogs on here. you can see the jealousy in their words. they know they made the wrong hire and will never achieve saban results in athens. not so much coaching. their culture cant embrace a winning mentality.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> hes just a jealous hater jay. just like most of the fsu crowd on here, alpha chief excluded. still, they are not as bad as the cursed dogs on here. you can see the jealousy in their words. they know they made the wrong hire and will never achieve saban results in athens. not so much coaching. their culture cant embrace a winning mentality.





Hmmmmmmm . .   Clean up on aisle 1980 . .


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmm . .   Clean up on aisle 1980 . .


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 8, 2017)

Clemson


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 9, 2017)

I went with Clempson because that one national championship trophy needs a companion!!! Bama's first trophy has plenty of companions.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I went with Clempson because that one national championship trophy needs a companion!!! Bama's first trophy has plenty of companions.



Ok Snook.... Why are you picking the nose of that hog??


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok Snook.... Why are you picking the nose of that hog??



Have you seen what you can pull out of the snout of a 300# boar? Its quit amazing and very addictive!!!!

Anyway, shot him this weekend in Ga on the last hunt of the year. I was hunting a clearcut up in a white oak, and the arctic cold and windchill was cutting me in half, so I got down, and started slipping thru the clearcut in hopes of shooting a doe, and I slipped up to within 10 yds of this boar. He turned and saw me, and started snapping his teeth, so I hid behind my 30-06, as any brave man would do, and sent him to the light!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Have you seen what you can pull out of the snout of a 300# boar? Its quit amazing and very addictive!!!!
> 
> Anyway, shot him this weekend in Ga on the last hunt of the year. I was hunting a clearcut up in a white oak, and the arctic cold and windchill was cutting me in half, so I got down, and started slipping thru the clearcut in hopes of shooting a doe, and I slipped up to within 10 yds of this boar. He turned and saw me, and started snapping his teeth, so I hid behind my 30-06, as any brave man would do, and sent him to the light!!!!






Congrats!
A real man would have used a knife!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> He turned and saw me, and started snapping his teeth, so I hid behind my 30-06, as any brave man would do, and sent him to the light!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They shook hands before the toss, what part of that did you miss?
> 
> Bama by 13 over Clemson
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!




Did they or did they not walk away from the UW players with their hands stretched out????



Spin it how you may but it was a classless move by Bama.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> hes just a jealous hater jay. just like most of the fsu crowd on here, alpha chief excluded. still, they are not as bad as the cursed dogs on here. you can see the jealousy in their words. they know they made the wrong hire and will never achieve saban results in athens. not so much coaching. their culture cant embrace a winning mentality.



Jimbo is 1-0 against Saban, while on staff at FSU.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like this poll will turn out like the game tonight. With Clemson on top


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Congrats!
> A real man would have used a knife!



Thats exactly what my son said.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Did they or did they not walk away from the UW players with their hands stretched out????
> 
> 
> 
> Spin it how you may but it was a classless move by Bama.



I've put in a search on EBay for the worlds tiniest violin. Apparently you snowflakes cling to the need for such instruments.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've put in a search on EBay for the worlds tiniest violin. Apparently you snowflakes cling to the need for such instruments.




Typical holier than though Bama fan. Any other program and it's blasphemy, at Alabama, it's ok. After all, they were raised without air conditioning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Typical holier than though Bama fan. Any other program and it's blasphemy, at Alabama, it's ok. After all, they were raised without air conditioning



Sorry SpitandStick, I had no idea your son was one of the Washington players left holding,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,air. That's the only reason I can find you would take this topic so personally. The rest of the nation has moved on after hearing the truth and watching the Washington thugs get away with murder, ethically speaking. 

Oops, that must have offended you too. 

Oh well, good thing after tonight it will be warm enough for most remaining Snowflakes to melt, regardless of who wins.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Even if Clemson wins the game Alabama will claim another national championship.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Even if Clemson wins the game Alabama will claim another national championship.



Yes and will tell us how they gave the game away.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Clemson gonna put the Hurts in Jalen tonight!


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes and will tell us how they gave the game away.



Bama beat themselves.


----------

